
Show HN: VirtQueue – Making Physical Queueing Virtual - KittyMagician
https://virtqueue.com/
======
KittyMagician
Hi Hacker News!

I'm super exicted to be showing this web app off. My local pharmacy struggled
to cope with the amount of incoming requests for pick-ups so I developed an
open source queue system that can help small businesses with the current
climate. It's open sourced with the MIT licence.

I'm happy to take any questions you may have!

------
monkeydust
Nice work, does this automatically trigger SMS or other push notifications
from the server to the customer when the order is ready for collection? Who
else is using it?

